# Meet Vesper!



## VespurrKitty (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, this is actually my second post on here but I wanted to introduce Vesper! Named because I found her in a parking lot right next to a Vespa scooter  She’s about 8 weeks old and already a little lap kitty (though only after she’s tired out from playing all day, LOL!) I will be on here frequently because she’s my first kitten - my last and only other cat was already 13 when I adopted him. So, I’m a little paranoid about her health and socialization! Please feel free to give any tips or tricks in the comments!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Little Vesper is adorable!


----------



## Christine Daae (6 mo ago)

Awwww. She is adorable. She reminds me of my late cat Maxine Shadeaux.


----------

